# DOTM Male Poll



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Who should be our next Male DOTM for January?

BLUE PIT BULL MAN's "New Blue" at 17 months









cEElint's Dre Dogg .. 18 months









kg420's Dosia 14 months









apbtmom76's - Orion @ 2 yrs









Bully the Kid- Cochise @ 19 months









Elvisfink's Lux @ 3 years









Sadie's Dad's Monkey @ 15 months









Firehazard's Hooch









Laughter777's Outlaw Jesse James "Jesse"









texpitbull2's Duce









thaim's Deagle @ 1 year 2 months









vdubbinya's Pike @ 2 years









reddoggy's Lugz









[If your photo wasn't entered into the contest, it's size was too big! you can try again next month, thanks!]


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great looking dogs this is gonna be a hard call..Good luck all


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

man yall got me thinking hard.......there's three dogs pics that i just love:hammer::hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Lux is a beast!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Whys Co gotta be so sexy?? Ima steal him BTK!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

my grandson is winning go btk!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

grandson? czar what drugs are you on. lmao


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He is always on drugs! lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

drugserbadmmmgghhheeeyyyyy


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Co says thanks!! He loves his grand dad, but there is still a lot of time left in the competition, so we will see what happens. Thanks everybody for the compliments on Cochise! Shantel you can borrow him, no need to steal! Stealing and drugs are bad lol!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

drugs are bad mmmkay


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

That Pike is handsome too. I had a hard time voting but of course that Cochise is one sexy man-beast. xD


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

love the pic of the dog in the mirror i always miss dotm ima get yall next month with man man


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

Not sure whether to vote for the O.G Lux or Cochise...damn..how did you get his coat so shiny BullyTHeKid


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*Cronic,

Co is on Raw and he gets solid gold sea meal mixed into his slop, for skin and coat.*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aidan said:


> drugs are bad mmmkay


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

BullyTheKid said:


> Co says thanks!! He loves his grand dad, but there is still a lot of time left in the competition, so we will see what happens. Thanks everybody for the compliments on Cochise! Shantel you can borrow him, no need to steal! Stealing and drugs are bad lol!


Sounds like a deal. Im on my way down to 'borrow' him.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey great dogs...I gotta go with Cochise...but I really think Pike looks good also! Good luck everyone!


----------

